# Need SERVICE MODE original value -- How to make permanent changes in service mode?



## FreshJr

After ODIN'ing back to stock I found that my call quality went to complete crap. My earpiece stayed the same, but the mic got over amplifed and makes my voice clip.

I played around in service mode, and figured out a fix.

*#*#197328640#*#*
[5] AUDIO
[1] HANDSET
[9] Diamond Solution
[6] 1Mic TX (ON) 
[1]1Mix TX OnOFF : ON *<----To fix my problem, I turn this setting to off*

*Could someone else check if they have the setting ON by default like me, or is it OFF? *I want to see if that was the problem.

Problem is, that when I restart my phone, the setting gets turned back on by default 







How can I make it permanent? If this is not possible, I might go back to Jellybean, and see if that fixes the problem.


----------

